# Headphone jack problem EASILY solved



## pipermalibu (Jul 1, 2007)

Just pick up your trusty Dremel tool and put one of the sanding barrel/discs on it. Headphone jacks (most all of them) have a ton of extra material on them. Just sand back about 1/8 of the material and you don't need any stinking, ugly, extra thing to carry, adapter.

I modified my Bose QC2 headphone cable in about 2 minutes and it looks almost factory.


----------



## symphonix (Jul 2, 2007)

For a minute there I thought you were talking about taking a Dremel tool to the iPhone!  Of course, I'm relieved.


----------



## PBG4 Dude (Jul 5, 2007)

I used a boxcutting knife to remove the excess plastic from my headphone jack.


----------



## fryke (Jul 6, 2007)

I guess people with 80+ $ headphones don't like to go all Tim Allen on their babies... Apple should simply add a little (little!) extender to the packaging of the iPhone. And the first revision of the iPhone should make sure the thing's done like the iPod.


----------



## rhale1 (Jul 6, 2007)

If you're looking for a solution in getting audio out from the iPhone and don't want to buy (or in my case: can't seem to find in my area before this weekend) an adaptor, use the dock's Line Out port. I've got the phone sitting in the dock connected to my cassette adaptor in my car and it works beautifully. A bit awkward to position but until I can find confirmation of a charger+line-out accessory working with iPhone, this saved the day for my road trip this weekend.


----------



## FlashMac (Jul 16, 2007)

Sorry, I don't understand, whats the deal with the headphone socket? Basically, once I get the iPhone I will get myself some noise reducing headphones, probably the Sennheiser ones - do they not fit? Or is it a special apple-only adaptor?


----------



## FlashMac (Jul 16, 2007)

double post


----------



## FlashMac (Jul 17, 2007)

Well, OK then, I guess it'll just be a nice surprise for me when I get one...


----------



## bbmorph (Jun 17, 2009)

Ha ha, it's rewarding when you stop and think logically about things. I found this thread while panicking that either my old iMac's headphone socket or my stereo was screwed. I kept getting a hissing noise from the headphone output.

Then I remembered that my housemate has been cleaning in here and it's really dusty. One swift blow into the socket and... fixed.

Thanks for the logical inspiration.

However, when I fixed it Spotify was playing the Karaoke backing track to "You've Got a Friend" - now to find who's been on my Spotify and cut off their fingers.


----------

